# new quote..



## Nismosis (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi All,

I just got my frist insurance quote and wondered if it's about the right price..

R33 GT-R
M plate
Cat 1

Mods include: Exhaust, down pipes, airfilters, Ohlins adjustabels, 17" aftermarket alloy, Project MU brakes.

I am 28 years old with full NCD and a clean licence (not for long I recon).

865 with protected NCD and 750 excess.

Am I being fisted or does that sound about right?


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

better than mine mate but mines a vspec...im also 28....and my quote 950 aplan but 500 excess


----------



## Nismosis (Apr 27, 2006)

mine's a v-spec too (sorry).

Just on the phone to keith michael as we speak.. fingers crossed for a better quote..


----------



## Nismosis (Apr 27, 2006)

Bo Selecta... 850 with protected NCD and excess of 550..

I think I'll go for that one..


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

That sounds prety good tbh, depending on your post code. I paid 675 for mine last july but im 39, all mods declared also.


----------

